
KRAKsat Satellite Mission – Lessons Learned [PDF] - mgsouth
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/337874738_KRAKsat_Satellite_Mission_-_Lessons_Learned_EN
======
mgsouth
Students learn design and planning lessons the hard way. Brutally honest self-
assessment, lots of good lessons learned.

